# FS: co2 accessories, misc



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Available for sale!

EcoTech Elements Coral Glue (75ml, unused) ($18)

Dual flexible nozzle from MegaFlow accessory Kit x2 (unused just the flexible output nozzles, $10 each)









Rhinox 5000 glass diffuser (used, $12)










Aqueon Aquarium water changer 50' (used 1 time, $50)

Aqua Nova NA-100 air pump 130L/H flow rate (used for a few hours, $5)

Hagen Marina Battery Operated Air Pump (used for a few hours, $8)

Fluval 4 Plus internal filter w/ co2 diffuser and stainless check valve Good for upto 65g tank (used filter/diffuser, new air line and stainless check valve, flow control broken off but can still be adjusted, $35)










ASA on/off valve 2 outputs black colour for paintball co2 tank (never used, $10)









Fluval Peat Granuals (360g left of 500g, $7)










Lava rock approximately 4.5lbs (7"x7"x4") $7










Decoration ($5)


----------



## foxracing702 (Nov 3, 2011)

peculiar looking bag in the background of ur c02 pic


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks like freeze dried black worms to me.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

haha fox im sure its not that blackworms look similar in the bag


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Its blackworms discus are in the tank above =) Married life gets rid of other types of bags most of the time =)


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Mag Drive pump sold, everything else still available


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to top


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

co2 tank/solenoid pending


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

co2 tank and solenoid sold


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Updated list and added to it.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

SOLD: Coralife T5HO dual 36" fixture


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump, aquaclear 110 sold


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump, updated first post with new pictures, removed sold items


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump it up


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to top


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump, lowered price on fixture+bulb, added combo package to fluval 4 plus internal filter.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Old year bump


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

New year bump, transferred items from closed plant ad to this one.

Gravel $7 now it comes with the rona 5gallon bucket, if its not gone in 1 week, it will be going in the garbage so I can re-purpose the bucket


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump it up. List re-done, want this stuff gone so get can be used instead of just sitting here =)


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

To the top, added 2 36" LED fixtures


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump it up


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump, check out first post


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to top, need to sell some items to finance newest fish project!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to the top, new prices listed on the lighting, need them gone! Two fixtures are band new almost no usage


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to the top, first post updated


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump, if you're just going to low ball me don't bother messaging me as I wont respond. Especially if you're the guy who has tried to low ball me 3 times in 3 different ways for the ASA on/off.... If you feel you can get stuff cheaper from someone else/somewhere else, go do it instead of wasting my energy.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

What is that thing for, anyway?


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

77_Bus_Girl said:


> What is that thing for, anyway?


It is for a paintball co2 tank so you can turn the paintball co2 tank into a pressurized system for fish tank


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Marina Tools sold, can make me reasonable offers one remaining items


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Feeder sold, bump to top


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump it up


----------

